# 26650 Batteries for the Big Bruiser?



## 380long (Jan 15, 2012)

I just ordered a Electrolumens Big Bruiser and would like to purchase 26650 batteries before it arrives. There do not seem to be a lot of options which has me a little concerned and I am new to high end flashlights. Does anyone have any suggestions? How about the High Power LiNiCoMn 26650 3.6V 3600maH from batteryspace.com? This is my first post...so thanks in advance for any advice you can lend!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 16, 2012)

Domestically, your options in 26650 are 4sevens and Batteryspace. If you don't mind tipping your wallet overseas, the King Kong 26650 gets _very_ high marks from International Outdoor. 

Make sure the cell can handle the current, and make sure that you are equipped to handle the cell.


----------



## 380long (Jan 16, 2012)

*Another 26650 battery question?*

Will this battery perform ok in a Big Bruiser flashlight? It has a protected circuit for charge/discharge built in, also it is 3.7V 4800mAh with a max peak discharge of 20A and max continuous discharge of 10A. Also if it will work can I safely charge it in a 4Sevens single bay charger. This battery stuff is so confusing and is giving me one heck of a headache!


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2012)

The 4sevens 26650 is 3900 mAh on the label at least.

This would be a bit better than the 3600 one you mentioned.


----------



## 380long (Jan 16, 2012)

The 4Sevens cell will not work in the Big Bruiser according to Wayne at Electrolumens.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2012)

The 4sevens version has the button end, so you probably need the flat versions if that helps to narrow your search.


Would these work?

http://www.batteryspace.com/LiMnNi-Rechargeable-26650-Cell-3.7V-4000-mAh-4.0A-rated-14.8Wh.aspx


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Another 26650 battery question?*

Can you please tell us which battery you are referring to? 

I have never heard of a battery that matches those specs. While my knowledge is not comprehensive, there is no 26650 I know of with those published specs.

EDIT: A quick google shows there is a brand called "Keygos" 3.7V 4800mAh being sold with those specs. I have never heard of this brand. There is one major reason to discount them immediately:

LiMn batteries have a smaller capacity than their LiCo counterparts. I know of no LiCo 26650 cell with 4800mAh capacity. Therefore, it is unlikely there is a LiMn battery with those specifications. 

Until there is a review or at least some posts about that cell, I would avoid.


----------



## 380long (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Another 26650 battery question?*

LEDAdd1ct Wayne from Electrolumens sent me the link to the batteries I listed above so I figured for $19.99 I would give them a try. There are not a lot of options so if they do not work I will have to wait until someone in the US starts stocking something new.


----------



## 380long (Jan 16, 2012)

Wayne from Electrolumens said they need to have a 10A maximum continuous discharge rate so I do not think they will work. Thank you for sending me the link.


----------



## 380long (Jan 16, 2012)

*Keygos 26650*

Anyone have any experience with the Keygos 3.7V 4800mAh Li-ion battery from Hong Kong?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Keygos 26650*

Since these came up in your other thread, I've been curious about them as well. 

There is no information on them out yet.

I wonder who the true OEM is.

Now that there is a dedicated thread for them, hopefully at some point members can post their tests/informal evaluations on them.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Keygos 26650*

They look exactly like MNKE cells. I suspect they are, and that the 4800mAh is overstated capacity. MNKE was the only company in China making 4000mAh 26650 IMR's, and for a few months now has stopped production. Yes other cells with 4000mAh+ exist, but they are either INR or LiCo chemistry.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Another 26650 battery question?*

I posted something similar in the other thread about these cells. I suspect these could be old stock, used, or reject MNKE cells and that the capacity is way overstated.

I also bought some MNKE samples from Hong Kong that appeared used (listed as new), and they only did 2000mAh @ 10A. Real new cells do 4000mAh @ 10A.


----------



## Norm (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Another 26650 battery question?*

Please keep all your 26650 questions in the one thread, there is no need to start three separate threads - Norm


----------



## 380long (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Another 26650 battery question?*

Sorry Norm, i'm new here and in the future I will.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Another 26650 battery question?*

I think what you are looking for is something like Batteryspace /High-Power-LiNiCoMn-26650-Rechargeable-Cell. These are rated at an 18 amp discharge rate.

As far as I can tell the orange 3600mAh/18Amp cells have only been listed for a couple days, and they say "call" to order, so obviously there is a supply issue of some kind. Battery Space used to have a similar cell that was also orange and 4000mAh and IIRC rated at a 20 amp discharge. I had emailed them a long time ago about these and they said these were some of their best selling batteries. I am not battery expert but I have been using the orange battery space 4000mAh 26650's for a couple years and they work great. No idea if they actually deliver 4000mAh but I think they are well regarded in general. Hopefully they will be able to source some of these cells again in the future.

The international outdoor store has 0 stock on MNKE 26650s and I have no idea about the king kong brand - there is no discharge rate listed on the king kongs so I would avoid unless you can verify the discharge rate. I just purchased a couple bits and pieces from this store and my experience was good (had some customer service things to work out), but the whole transaction took forever. It was a good 6 weeks from when I placed the order until I had the goods in hand.

The 26650 is a great cell and there are a lot more choices for 26650 lights than there were a couple years ago, it is nice to see the custom builders and manufacturers respond to this niche. However I have always watched the cell availability since I started using these cells because I feared there may reach a point where they were no longer available. For me what put me over the tipping point is that you can always use an 18650 in a PVC sleeve in a pinch with these 26650 lights - this was enough "future proof" insurance for me.

Sales Links Removed - Norm


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Another 26650 battery question?*

I have the 4sevens single bay charger, I just charged (2) 4sevens 4000 mAh 26650's with it (I just got all of this stuff last night...). It DOES say V3 on the charger, and nothing caught fire or fulminated thus far at least.

Worked like a charm.


----------



## 380long (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Another 26650 battery question?*

OneBigDay, I called Battery Space yesterday referring to the batteries that say call to order and they are no longer in stock or being manufactured. My only hope are these Hong Kong Keygos...I will have my Big Bruiser Friday and no batteries so I guess it's more like a little bruiser at best! I may have made a "BIG" mistake ordering it since batteries with the proper discharge rate are like vaporware.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 18, 2012)

It's all about knowing where to look, my friend, and in this case, the looking is easy.

Grab your dollars and head over to the Marketplace, and place a "WTB" for one or two MNKE 26650 cells. I guarantee you will be able to find one or two. If I've learned anything from this hobby, it is that somewhere out there is exactly what you want, sitting on someone's shelf gathering dust. If I ever find myself in the opposite position, I try and move things on for someone else to enjoy.

Good luck in your search. You will find them.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 20, 2012)

Just noticed these Keygos 26650s pop up on eBay a few days ago. They do look identical to the MNKE cells. There are a few problems I have with the listings. They say they're protected cells, yet by their own admission they're 26mm X 65mm cells and are claimed 4800mAh. If anything the protection circuit should've taken up more room and would've reduced capacitance.

My hope is they overstated capacity and they're really unprotected cells, but I can't say for sure. The only way to know is to buy a few and find out.


----------



## 380long (Jan 20, 2012)

dudemar, I ordered 2 and they are on the way from Hong Kong. Do you think it would be ok to charge these on the 4sevens single bay charger?


----------



## dudemar (Jan 20, 2012)

It should charge just fine. Let us know how they go!


----------



## 380long (Jan 24, 2012)

Well my Keygos arrived from Hong Kong (surprised me on how quick they arrived!) and I am sad to say that these will not power the Big Bruiser! They must have lied about the specs (discharge rate) on the batteries...my light will come on for about 2 seconds and then it goes off. So now I have this awsome "LOOKING" flashlight and cannot buy a battery to power it! Any suggestions?


----------



## cvo (Jan 24, 2012)

The ones Lighthound has in stock are rated @ 20 amp discharge.


----------



## 380long (Jan 24, 2012)

The Lighthound batteries are 26500? I am new to this...what is the difference between 26500 and 26650 batteries?


----------



## Norm (Jan 24, 2012)

26500 = 26mm diameter X 50mm Length the last 0 tells you it's a round cell.

26650 = 26mm diameter X 65mm Length the last 0 tells you it's a round cell.

Norm


----------



## texas cop (Jan 24, 2012)

This one might be promising, while I have no personnal experience with this one its been reviewed on budgetlights. If its performance is as it appears at this price its the successor MNKE. KINGKONG 26650 4000MAH LI-ION BATTERY

Sales Link Removed, replaced with description - Norm


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 24, 2012)

Post #2


----------



## 380long (Jan 24, 2012)

Well since the Keygos were a Nogos I figured I would try the King Kongs...at this point I have no other choices really if I want to use the Big Bruiser.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear the Keygos were a Nogos.  I heard the King Kong cells are promising and they work pretty well. It might not hurt to give it a try!


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 25, 2012)

If you use the Lighthound 26500 you will be 1.5cm short. You will need to use a spacer. Due to the design of the BB this maybe not ideal as there may be a rattle when the switch is twisted out for momentary or off position.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 25, 2012)

jasonck08 said:


> I suspect these could be old stock, used, or reject MNKE cells and that the capacity is way overstated.
> 
> I also bought some MNKE samples from Hong Kong that appeared used (listed as new), and they only did 2000mAh @ 10A. Real new cells do 4000mAh @ 10A.






380long said:


> Well my Keygos arrived from Hong Kong (surprised me on how quick they arrived!) and I am sad to say that these will not power the Big Bruiser! They must have lied about the specs (discharge rate) on the batteries...my light will come on for about 2 seconds and then it goes off. So now I have this awsome "LOOKING" flashlight and cannot buy a battery to power it! Any suggestions?



Can't say I didn't warn you. You could try some of the "INR" 26650's. I have no idea how those do, but the IMR 4000mAh cells are not being made anymore.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 25, 2012)

anyone tried these?


----------



## BVH (Jan 25, 2012)

Does Wayne have a specific recommendation since he built the light?

The linked cells look to be the replacement for the discontinued 4000 AH, which were fantastic cells.


----------



## 380long (Jan 25, 2012)

alpg88, thanks for the link and they must be new as I called batteryspace over a week ago and they made no mention of these and they were not on their web site! I ordered 2 and I also ordered 2 king kong 26650 batteries, so hopefully one of these 2 manufactureers batteries will work in the Big Bruiser. BVH, the batteries that Wayne originally recommended are no longer being manufactured and I think that company may have gone out of business.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 26, 2012)

380long said:


> think that company may have gone out of business.



They were bought out by a solar company, and stopped making the 4000mAh cells. 3500mAh are still made by that company, but the price went up considerably.


----------



## 380long (Jan 26, 2012)

I had purchased 2 Keygos 26650 batteries and after the first one did not power the Big Bruiser properly I never tried the second one. Well tonight I tried the second one and much to my surprise the Big Bruiser now not only looks good but throws one heck of a lot of light! Don't know why one works and the other one does not, they both show the same 4.19v after being charged???


----------



## dudemar (Jan 27, 2012)

Contact issue or probably a bad cell. I would say get an exchange or refund, but it's a hassle returning an item to a company located in China.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 29, 2012)

380long said:


> I just ordered a Electrolumens Big Bruiser and would like to purchase 26650 batteries before it arrives. There do not seem to be a lot of options which has me a little concerned and I am new to high end flashlights. Does anyone have any suggestions? How about the High Power LiNiCoMn 26650 3.6V 3600maH from batteryspace.com? This is my first post...so thanks in advance for any advice you can lend!


 To answer your question (hope it's okay to do so, as this question is directed at 'anyone'), Elektro Lumens will have 26700A Moli LiMn02 2900mAh, 13C 40A discharge rated batteries available to be purchased in about 1 week or so. These batteries measure 26.4mm x 70.00mm, will fit perfectly in Big Bruiser, and power it easily. Wayne


----------



## wrx11 (Feb 1, 2012)

Norm said:


> 26500 = 26mm diameter X 50mm Length the last 0 tells you it's a round cell.
> 
> 26550 = 26mm diameter X 65mm Length the last 0 tells you it's a round cell.
> 
> Norm



Norm,

Just to confirm, you mean to write 26650 not 26550, correct? 

I am in the same situation looking for protected and high capacity 26650 batteries to power my 2X26650 unit. Althought it came with the 18650 sleeve, I jsut want to test and see what 26650 power would translate into noticeable lumens. 

Anyone bought and tested any. 


Thanks.


----------



## wrx11 (Feb 1, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> anyone tried these?


Just bought two of these to try in my 2X26650 unit. can't wait. 

Thanks.


----------



## Norm (Feb 1, 2012)

wrx11 said:


> Norm,
> 
> Just to confirm, you mean to write 26650 not 26550, correct?



Post edited. Thanks for pointing it out. 

Norm


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 3, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> anyone tried these?




If you check my posts I tested both of the new Batteryspace 26650 cells.

Mac


----------



## cehowardGS (Apr 21, 2012)

Just want to bump up this thread. I have been using the Keygos 26650 in my Keygos M12, M10, and just recently a Beamtech 4000 a 3x cree light. Not only do the Keygos 26650 run all my lights, that have good runtime also. In addition, I have seen tests on the Keygos 26650 that are rated at 4800Mah, to test out a 4000.

IMO, the Keygos 26650s are keepers and I just ordered a pair of Trustfire 26650. Hopefully I will get that same results.


----------



## 380long (Apr 26, 2012)

cehowardGS, PM sent.


----------



## Zero-cold (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi. I bought Keygos M10 (with T6 led), but batteries, which were with it, worked very short time (18650 Ultrafire 3800 mAh). May be some one can advise me which 26650 battery is better to use in this flashlight. Which 26650 is most reliable? And i wonder Panasonic, Sanyo or AW produces such type of batteries or not? Thanks.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know if this light REQUIRES 3.7V Li-Ion batteries. But if not, there are always A123 Systems Nanophosphate cells. Voltage is only 3.2V nominal, which could be a problem if the light has low voltage protection and doesn't run cells in series. However, current isn't a problem, as they will crank out more amps than, well, anything else out there.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jan 21, 2014)

You guys also might want to check out this thread. I was somewhat frustrated with how the whole purchase of these went, since the only place they are available is direct from Germany, but on the positive side they do ship internationally.

I did some discharge tests down to 3.0 v under load, and my copies are 98% of rated capacity. They also sell a 4500 mAh unprotected 26650 cell which is a few mm shorter if length is an issue. We'll see how they hold up, but they look great out of the starting block.

Nailbender also sells some 26650's on his customlites site. They look like the King Kong ICR cells, but it doesn't really say.

Oveready sells a protected XTAR 26650 cell, I have been tempted to buy one just to see how it does.


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 22, 2014)

OneBigDay said:


> You guys also might want to check out this thread. I was somewhat frustrated with how the whole purchase of these went, since the only place they are available is direct from Germany, but on the positive side they do ship internationally.
> 
> I did some discharge tests down to 3.0 v under load, and my copies are 98% of rated capacity. They also sell a 4500 mAh unprotected 26650 cell which is a few mm shorter if length is an issue. We'll see how they hold up, but they look great out of the starting block.
> 
> ...



On Vin's sub forum the Xtar 26650 did the best when various cells were tested in the X10vn.


----------



## ven (Jan 23, 2014)

I am awaiting an x3vn off vinh and did some research recently on cells,i ended up with efest 3.7 26650 rated at 30A



3500mah



On i4 right now ready




Until i get the light i wont be able to tell you exactly how good they are(notice the good):laughing:


----------



## OneBigDay (Jan 24, 2014)

Battery Space IMR 4000 mAh, MNKE IMR 3500 mAh, EnerPower Protected 4500 mAh, Tensai International Unprotected 4500 mAh







Battery Space IMR 4000 mAh, MNKE IMR 3500 mAh, EnerPower Protected 4500 mAh, Tensai International Unprotected 4500 mAh






This graph is not completely apples to apples since the purchase dates on these cells is very different, and also note the discharge rate for the MNKE cell is higher (3.5 A) than the rest of the tests (2.5 A). Nonetheless it is a data point that might be helpful to somebody. The "Blue" are replacing the "Orange" in my inventory.



Battery Space IMR 4000 mAh - Purchased *January 2010* 
MNKE IMR 3500 mAh - Purchased *December 2011* 
EnerPower Protected 4500 mAh - Purchased *January 2014* 
Tensai International Unprotected 4500 mAh - Purchased *January 2014*


----------

